# Evitar que la tarjeta de sonido se "duerma" [Solucionado]

## Txema

Buenas, mi tarjeta de sonido siempre ha tenido lo costumbre de irse a dormir pasado un tiempo de inactividad, esto no me molestaría si al reproducir de nuevo algún sonido se despertara sin problemas, pero no lo hace, se levanta medio dormida aún y se oyen ruidos que no se van hasta que subo el volumen para que se oiga bien el sonido y entonces puedo volver a bajarlo.

Mi duda por tanto sería, ¿puede configurarse en algún sitio el tiempo de inactividad para que se vaya a dormir?

Obviamente uso ALSA y esta es mi tarjeta:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Cougar Point High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 841b

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52                                                                   

        Memory at fb400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]                                                                                 

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2                                                                             

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+                                                         

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00                                  

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel                                                                         

        Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link                                                                  

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel
```

Saludos.Last edited by Txema on Wed Mar 16, 2011 7:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

Prueba a compilar el driver de sonido dentro del kernel, y no como módulo. Puede que se solucione.

 *Quote:*   

> # Note: The Gentoo ALSA developers encourage you to build your sound
> 
> #       drivers into the kernel unless the device is hotpluggable or
> 
> #       you need to supply specific options (such as model= to HD-Audio).

 

----------

## opotonil

No tengo el modulo HDA Intel ahora mismo, pero hecha un vistazo a esto que me salido en Google buscando "modinfo HDA Intel": http://pastebin.com/f742c946b

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ modinfo snd-hda-intel
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Por la pinta el primer parametro paraece que es para lo que quieres y el segundo quizas pueda solucionar el problema de raiz.

Salu2.

----------

## Txema

Gracias a los dos, parece que ya lo tengo ^^

Siempre lo compilo todo (o casi) dentro del kernel en lugar de como módulos (compilo solo lo indispensable) así que lo que he hecho ha sido añadir esto al grub.conf

```
snd-hda-intel.power_save=0
```

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

si no lo vas a usar, desactívalo en el kernel la próxima vez que compiles uno : SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=N y arreando.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Me parece que debe de ser cosa de los altavoces, porque toqueteando ayer me di cuenta de que realmente no tenía esa opción compilada xDDD

----------

